# Need help or guidance(you decide



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

*Need help or guidance(you decide..)*

Hi everyone,

Ever since I acquired my first shepherd, my breeders recommended I attend obedience classes for him even though i've already taught him basic obedience on my own since I did with my other dog. I never had this breed until now and Sam is my first so all their quirks, traits, characteristics, etc are all brand new to me and i'm still learning each day what he is capable of doing. The trainer in particular my breeders recommended me was Moloney's K9 Academy in my local area and was made aware it was cost a good bit for just 8 weeks... the problem is I don't have that kind of money to spend on that and just really want to socialize my dog, he really needs to be exposed more around people as he is still going through his "fear stage" at the moment and has a hard time being around strangers, will bark at them still and will bark when he is uncertain about things. I just want to help him and to instill more confidence in him besides the training which seems to have helped slightly.. he just needs more. I don't have the money to pay for help or anything so I was asking if anyone out there could help me with very little cost or none at all? I live in the Pittsburgh area. Hope someone can me, thanks for reading.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Obedience classes are a great way for you to learn about training and also socialize your dog and teach him to work in distraction.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can go lots of places to just socialize Go to your local shopping center and walk the perimeter, downtown walk the streets..

I'm not a fan of dog parks to many things can happen. Take a walk AROUND a dog park, maybe hook up with someone who has a calm dog that you can socialize your puppy with..


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you can go lots of places to just socialize Go to your local shopping center and walk the perimeter, downtown walk the streets..
> 
> I'm not a fan of dog parks to many things can happen. Take a walk AROUND a dog park, maybe hook up with someone who has a calm dog that you can socialize your puppy with..


I've taken him to the dog park once or twice already, he's somewhat standoffish with unfamiliar dogs at first but was running and playing with random dogs when we were there last. And I agree, not all the owners are responsible enough to monitor and control their own dogs as they should, aggressive dogs shouldn't be allowed in dog parks period. 

I actually don't know anyone personally that has dogs that I could work with besides his breeders and they seem to be too busy most of the time. I just wish I could take him to multiple training classes just to socialize him, to meet all types of different people and dogs all at once but I'm not going to pay just for that.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

Thesilentone said:


> I just wish I could take him to multiple training classes just to socialize him, to meet all types of different people and dogs all at once but I'm not going to pay just for that.


Don't underestimate the value of socialization. I've had many GSD's and I failed to socialize one - huge mistake. Today, I'll take my GSD's to classes even if he knows the exercises simply because of the opportunity to socialize. The fact that he KNOWS sit/stay/come is actually better because we don't have that stress to deal with.

I run obedience classes and am working on my certification. Many of my students' issues stem from dogs not being socialized. Vets tell them to keep their puppy in until they've had their permanent shots when the owners should be finding a safe puppy class where everybody is current on their inoculations. I've read that more dogs are euthanized for behavioral issues than die from contagious diseases like parvo.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is he? I found a FB page for the training facility you're looking at - it says an 8 week class is $125. That's a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I see this thread is two months old...what did you decide to do? If you feel like he is too advanced for a basic obedience class, why not enroll him in a more advanced level or even in a beginner class for agility or another sport, or even a Canine Good Citizen class? That way he gets the socialization you want while working toward something.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How old is he? I found a FB page for the training facility you're looking at - it says an 8 week class is $125. That's a pretty reasonable price.


I see this thread is from last year now and didn't realize anyone responded since then but Sam is just over a 1 year old. He still has his behavioral problems and I never went to those classes. I have since moved away from close range in getting to those classes also. 



I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I see this thread is two months old...what did you decide to do? If you feel like he is too advanced for a basic obedience class, why not enroll him in a more advanced level or even in a beginner class for agility or another sport, or even a Canine Good Citizen class? That way he gets the socialization you want while working toward something.


I've been working on just managing him on my own. However, I am interested in getting him tested in SCH training. Would a club be good to try with him for socialization and his general behavior?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

From what you describe of his behavior, he's not going to be a good fit for schutzhund.


----------

